# Blank Pedigree Form



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I am not savvy with code, so here is what I did:

Copy and pasted this code into a new WordPress post

*Pedigree*

*Sire**Sire**Sire**Sire**Dam* *Dam**Sire* *Dam* *Dam**Sire**Sire* *Dam* *Dam**Sire* *Dam* *Dam**Sire**Sire**Sire**Dam* *Dam**Sire* *Dam* *Dam**Sire**Sire* *Dam* *Dam**Sire* *Dam* 

Then using WordPress' editor I was able to visually edit the chart adding links and pictures. Once finished I opened the "text" tab, copied the code and posted it into my website as a widget/HTML.

I hope this helps those of you having as tough of a time negotiating the web as I do.
Thank you so very much to the helpful people on this site who helped me figure this out.


----------

